# Hello I'm Jason Brinn



## jasonbrinn (Oct 24, 2011)

Hello everyone.

I am happy to join this online community and look forward to reading and learning as much as possible from the threads and people on this site.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Oct 24, 2011)

Welcome, Jason.


----------



## MJS (Oct 24, 2011)

Welcome to MT! 

Mike


----------



## Steve (Oct 24, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## tshadowchaser (Oct 24, 2011)

welcome to MT


----------



## Xue Sheng (Oct 24, 2011)

Welcome to MT


----------



## Jenna (Oct 24, 2011)

Welcome to MT  Tell us a little of your martial art?


----------



## SahBumNimRush (Oct 24, 2011)

Hello Jason, welcome to MT!


----------



## seasoned (Oct 24, 2011)

Greetings, Jason, welcome aboard.......


----------



## Sukerkin (Oct 24, 2011)

Aye, pull up a pew, good sir.  Have a beer and shoot the breeze a little after having had a browse about to find a 'table' that suits you .


----------



## stickarts (Oct 24, 2011)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## oftheherd1 (Oct 27, 2011)

Welcome!  I am sure you will like it here.  Look forward to your input here.


----------



## OKenpo942 (Nov 3, 2011)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Drac (Nov 3, 2011)

Greetings Jason. Welcome to MT..


----------



## Chris Parker (Nov 3, 2011)

Hey, Jason, welcome aboard. Hmm, Daito Ryu, huh? Cool, some good chats can be had here, I believe....


----------

